# Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. März 2012)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ... gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...


----------



## Fatalii (7. März 2012)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

Erstmal die Standardfrage: Wie bist du zu PCGH gekommen?
Gibt es in der Redaktion Kollegen die sich um gewisse News reißen oder gibt es Newsthemen die unbedingt du verarbeiten willst?
Was erhoffst du dir von Kepler, Piledriver und Ivy? Lebt dein Bulldozer noch oder hat Stephan ihn gehimmelt?
Hast du OBR mal kennengelernt (man hat das gefühl, dass du ihn magst)? Was erhoffst du dir von künftigen Spielen und Engines (Metro Last Light und Unreal Engine4 z.B.)

MfG Andy


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

Welchen PCGH-Kollegen marcst du am liebsten? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (7. März 2012)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

Da der gute Marc auch im Forum sehr aktiv ist würde ich ihm lieber persönlich fragen und daher auch wissen das meine Frage durchkommt 
Ansonsten trotzdem schönes Format ..vllt fällt mir ja doch noch ne Frage ein


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

...bist du mit der Gesamtsituation zufrieden?


----------



## onliner (7. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

... hast du mal an Haarwuchsmittel drangedacht zu nutzen  ?
.....Zockst du auch Privat auser in der Arbeit?
........mit welchem Kollegen würdest du gern ein Deathmatch machen?


----------



## XXTREME (7. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

Wo ist dein Bulldozer hin, unter der sandigen Brücke  ??


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

nun ich hätte da eine Sachliche frage
Könnt ihr die testkritterien und Benchmarks eurer Grafikkartentest irgendwie als fertige benchs für den test am eigenen PC auf der PCGH webseite bereitstellen.
Sofern dafür kein kauf des Spiels notwendig ist.

Dann ich hab gehörrt und gesehn (PCG PCA gamestar ja ich weiss konkurenz) das ihr alle getesteten Spiele sowie hardware im redaktionsräume lagert.
Bei den Spielen würde mich intressieren ob davon rechtlich abgesehn abbilder erstellt werden können.Mit zusagen der Rechteinhaber. Die frage richtet sich eher an die PCG redaktion die ja fusioniert wurde mit der PCA redaktion.
Es gab zwar keine stellungnahme dazu aber ich kann schon sehn wer wo was in welchen magazin Schreibt.

Wie findet ihr eigendlich die Ubilauncher nevigkeiten sowie Ea gebahren mit Origin

nee ehrliche meinung wird zuviel gecheatet in Multiplayerspielen die ein crafting system haben.

Welches DRM system finden Sie am bequemsten, und am wenigsten für den nutzer nachteilig.

was halten Sie von der Symbolik von EA bei BF3 , BrowserStart und Webseiten Start einer MP runde.


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen PCGH-Kollegen marcst du am liebsten?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das interessiert mich von allen hier gestellten fragen am meisten!
Und viel wichtiger darfst du alle fragen in deiner Arbeitszeit beantworten ?


----------



## Fatalii (7. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Bulldozer hin, unter der sandigen Brücke  ??



Ich meine er hat ihn Stephan zum Quälen gegeben, da der Bulli bei ihm nicht so richtig lief. Bin mir aber nciht sicher, daher auch die Frage
ob Stephan ihn gehimmelt hat.

MfG


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

a)  was hast du sonst noch so für hobby`s ?
b.) glaubst du, das AMD mit Piledriver wieder zu Intel "aufschliessen" kann ?
c.) wenn ich ein non-PC User wäre und ich würde mir gerne was zum "Spielen" anschaffen wollen, was würdest du mir raten: Sollte ich anfangen, mich mit PC`s zu beschäftigen und mir einen Spiele PC anzuschaffen oder ist der PC eigentlich schon Tot..? Rätst du mir zu einer Konsole..?

Mfg Thomas


----------



## flozn (7. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Rätst du mir zu einer Konsole..?


 Dann wäre er wohl seinen Job los! Ne, vernünftige Gaming-PCs sind doch jetzt günstiger denn je.

Aber B2T und zu meiner Frage:

*Welcher ist dein Lieblingsprozessor?* Also dein Einstieg in die PC-Welt, oder ein Prozi mit dem du besonders viel erlebt hast oder den du aus sonstigen Gründen "gern hast". 
Edit: Meiner ist der E4300, weil... vor fünf Jahren FSB von 200 auf 333 gestellt (+1200 MHz) und läuft damit immer noch wie am Schnürchen.  (Mit Boxed-Kühler - bei meinem war noch das große Modell mit Kupferkern dabei )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Und viel wichtiger darfst du alle fragen in deiner Arbeitszeit beantworten ?


Wie meinst du das? Der Video-Dreh findet während der regulären Arbeitszeit statt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

Yop. Erst werden fünf Fragen selektiert und dann ab ins Studio.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

Dann will ich auch mal bevor hier wieder zu ist. 

Wie motivierst du dich wenn dutzende, hunderte, tausende  Benchmarks zu machen sind und nichts wirklich spannendes mit dabei ist?

Mit welchen 3 Spielen hast du bisher die meiste Zeit verbrannt?

Deine Top 3 der am meisten unterschätzten Spiele der jüngeren Vergangenheit?

Was ist deine Lieblingsbeschäftigung bei PCGH (ausser Alles natürlich )?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Marc Sauter wissen wollten ...*

Da es die Frage nicht ins Video geschafft hat: Nein, ich habe nicht vor Haarwuchsmittel zu nutzen  Das was da als "Loch" zu sehen ist, ist einfach ein dämlicher Wirbel  Genauso hat mein Vater keine Dauerwelle, sondern Naturlocken


----------

